# No me funciona el autoroute en orcad layout



## Rakas (Jul 24, 2007)

Holita a todos.

Resulta que estoy haciendo la placa PCB de mi proeyecto fin de carrera. Ya acabe el esquema en orcad capture y empeze a hacer el layout despues de generar en netlist sin problemas y de conseguir que todos los encapsulados de los componentes fuesen los correctos.

Pues bien queria haber usado el autoroute, pero el menu de autoroute me sale en gris, no se puede dar a ninguna de las opciones.

Asi que al final fui ruteando manualmente...... menudo lio..... me tire hasta las 5 de la mañana para quedarme al final una mierda de placa mal aprovechada.

¿como puedo usar el autoroute? ¿hay que hacer algun paso previo?

¿algun consejo a la hora de colocar los componentes? Mi circuito como integrados tiene 2 TL084, 1 NE555, 1uA741, 1 PIC16f819, CONEXION 16 patas para el LCD.

En la placa tengo 3 alimentaciones, -12, +12v, +5.

El pic y la conexion del LCD me ha quedado claro la manera de ponerlas... juntitas optimizando espacio en la placa, y haciendo unas conexiones limpias y juntitas.

¿el resto de integrados como los coloco? ¿cerca de la alimentacion de +12,-12 que usan? ¿cerca unos de otros?

SAludetes y perdon por todo este rollo....... y si alguien me soluciona lo de por que no puedo usar autoroute le pongo un monumento.


----------



## joryds (Jul 25, 2007)

Hola Rakas, en cuanto a tu inconveniente con orcad no tengo idea por que estan desabilitadas esas funciones de orcad pero no descarto la posibilidad que no estes haciendo el proceso normal, de todos modos yo tengo un tutorial que explica los pasos mas importates para trabajar en Layout pero, pesa 630kB y me parece que el archivo maximo permitido es 150kB. si es cierto lo que digo me colocas tu correo y yo te lo envio.
otra cuestion que version de orcad estas utilizando?

Javier Jory
Saludos.


----------



## Rakas (Jul 25, 2007)

Gracias Jory16, ya te he mandado un privado con mi dire de correo.

Respecto a la version, uso la ultima creo, la 15.7

Y no tengo ni idea de porque no puedo autorutear.

SAludetes.


----------



## sintetizador (Dic 11, 2007)

Yo también tengo un problema similar, Rakas te importaría mandarme el tuturial de layout que te ha pasado Jory 16?, gracias


----------



## ppattri (Dic 22, 2007)

HOola!

Esta tarde me ha pasado lo mismo, pero me canse de habilitar y deshabilitar opciones... y cerre el layout, y al volver a abrir pero no el archivo sino una vez abierto el layout buscar mi archivo puede routear, no se sera un poco especial el orcad. Suerte.


----------



## Maco1717 (Oct 26, 2008)

ppattri dijo:
			
		

> HOola!
> 
> Esta tarde me ha pasado lo mismo, pero me canse de habilitar y deshabilitar opciones... y cerre el layout, y al volver a abrir pero no el archivo sino una vez abierto el layout buscar mi archivo puede routear, no se sera un poco especial el orcad. Suerte.



si, esto me ha funcionado.
solo abres el layout desde el ejecutable, no atraves del arichivo. es decir abres el archivo desde el layout una vez abierto y deberia salir el autoroute...


----------



## Willie Córdova (Nov 10, 2008)

Tengo el mismo problema. Si alguien puede ayurame le quedaré mu agradecido.


----------



## aguevara (Nov 10, 2008)

Paguen la licencia je je


----------



## Willie Córdova (Nov 16, 2008)

Ya he arreglado el problema. Muchas gracias je, je.


----------



## SORROCK (May 5, 2010)

No me funciona el abrir al archivo desde el programa layaud. No consigo autorutear!!!!!!!!!!

Necesito un poco de ayuda.


----------



## san_juan (Nov 21, 2011)

yo tengo el mismo problema pero como puede aparecer en ocaciones la opcion puede que no, si me pueden ayudar o decirme como resolver el problema



si sirve asi como dice abriendo desde el ejecutable y no del archivo


----------



## titomargaria (Jun 13, 2012)

hola estoy teniendo el mismo problema con orcad 16 y tambien estube tocando un poco de todo y no pude rutear con autorouter, me podrias decir como solucionar el problema o orientarme. muchas gracias agradesco su ayuda


----------

